# Whats your favorite cichlid



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

post a pic of your favorite cichlid 

Haplochromis aeneocolor























i need a better camera he is so much prettier. color is way brighter and black on face is very dark.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Apistogramma Blaukopf

Edit: It won't let me insert the image. Just google images it.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

These 2 were from my old 55 gallon Rift tank. The blue one is an Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara, and the striped one is a Astatotilapia Latifasciata. It's a Victorian Hap. I wish I had better pictures of my 90 gallon Tanganyika tank to share. Maybe soon. I'm moving in November and setting it back up with black sand and redoing all the rockwork, so maybe I'll have some worthy pictures.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

http://youtu.be/1nxC7Fwbdr0

Dont have a picture worth 2 squats but here they are in video action!

Pundamilia Nyereri


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

On my phone, but a tiger Oscar. Best all the way around.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have about 100 favorite cichlids... can't pick just one....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with John. I love Africans but I also really like some of the new world cichlids


----------



## Lehman111 (Dec 3, 2012)

MY suggestions is either Daffodils or Kribensis Chichlids. I reproduce Kribs and I really like them. Simple to reproduce and a wonderful fish..its looking so decent to all the other fishes..


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

We keep a few cichlids but as I was working on pics, Calvus will be the favorite of the day!










[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------

